# Chatt Katt Catfishing March Tournament Results



## full throttle (Mar 27, 2017)

We had our March Catfish Tournament out of Florence Maria this past Saturday. I guess March was going out like a lion. The wind made it tough to stay in place. We had 7 Teams came out to chase Mr. Catfish. Their was some nice Cats brought to the weigh in. Thanks to everyone that came out to fish with us.

Big Fish Team: Rod Bender  19.6 lbs  $70.00

1st Place Team: Rod Bender  5 fish  54.2 lbs  $140.00
2nd Place Team: Rigem Up 4 fish  49.2 lbs  $84.00
3rd Place Team: Full Throttle 5 fish  32.6 lbs

Congrat to all the winners.

Other Teams
Huskins 5 fish  26.8 lbs
Catfish Mafia  3 fish  25.6 lbs
Catfish Hunters 4 fish  22.4 lbs
No Fishing PolyWogs  5 fish 13.2 lbs

Team Rigen Up Biggest Fish was 19.4 lbs.


----------

